# not sure concerned



## merckybenz (Jun 25, 2011)

can you give me some advice there is a product called fukken wax a waterless wash/wax will this harm the lifeshine treatment (autoglym):driver


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

No advice but, imagine going into a shop & sayin "I want some Fukken Wax"!


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Fukken great wax...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The video states it contains cleaning agents and the guy doing the demonstrations demonstrates it basically dissolving or emulsifying other substances on painted surfaces.

Appears to be a *spray-on cleaner/wax*.

Cleaner/waxes are great products and have their place in all detailers detailing arsenals.

I don't know how strong the cleaning agents in the product are but it's possible they could remove any previously applied wax or paint sealant, possibly a coating.


----------

